# 48" Shoplight for $14.00 at WalMart....



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Brand: *Lights of America:* Model: 8055SS 

Ballast included and already essembled !

64W 5,300 4100K H:3'' 
W: 7.5'' 
D: 48'' 
H: 7.62cm 
W: 19.05cm 
D: 121.92cm

10,000 hours rating (Whatever this means?)


Good...bad...sucky?


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

They have a magnetic ballast so they won't be able to be overdriven. Plus they are of pretty low manufactured quality so you might get one that doesn't work right. But since walmart has a pretty generous return policy getting a replacement wouldn't be a problem.

They could work, especially if you have plants tolerant of low light levels. If you plan on just getting a shoplight that runs t8's and don't want to go through the overdriving, they are a good option. But you might be surprised to know that most home depot and lowes have similar shoplights for less.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I think the lowes had a fixture for $8.99


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Dragas said:


> I think the lowes had a fixture for $8.99


Assembled with the ballast?


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, I bought some 48" 6500k bulbs (for $6.00) and they are supplementing my sun room at the moment (even came with chain and hooks)

Similar to this:


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

I picked up two of these for my Iguana setup. Plugged in two GE 6500K T8 tubes, and two Exo-Terra Repti-Glo 5.0s for his UVB requirements.

They were on for $18.97 and they recently dropped them down to $14. But Home Depot has a similar item on regular price of $15 something.

They seem to be working fine for me.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

The walmart fixture appears to have a reflector which that lowes fixture doesn't. Tha would sway my mind by itself.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I've bought both kinds: the ones from walmart and the ones from HD. I prefer the ones from HD (which are also cheaper). This is mainly because I set them directly on the glass, as opposed to suspending them with chains, and in this situation the reflector on the walmart one makes it about an inch further from the viv. I've also had more trouble with bulbs in the walmart light not completing the circuit (and requiring a bunch of jiggling to get them to light up). Using a light meter, it doesn't appear that the reflector in the walmart fixture does very much. Just my experience.


Both fixtures are used in the setup below, the walmart fixture in front and the HD fixture in back.


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

I just purchased the Wal Mart fixture this weekend and have broms, earth stars, baby tears and two mosses growing. I bought the cool light GE 6500K T8 tubes. I have only used it for 2 days so can not provide much feedback yet but will monitor the plants to see what happens. I liked the reflector because bright light in my field of vision gives me headaches. I set it on top of the vivs and the reflector keeps the tubes off the glass. I will know in a few weeks if it will work out for the plants.

I was using the Exo Terra compact tops with CFLs but found they increased the enclosure temp too much. I like this one so far but time will tell!


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Philsuma, I have three of them in my frog room. Throw in some daylight bulbs and they work pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

cyberbrat said:


> I just purchased the Wal Mart fixture this weekend and have broms, earth stars, baby tears and two mosses growing. I bought the cool light GE 6500K T8 tubes. I have only used it for 2 days so can not provide much feedback yet but will monitor the plants to see what happens. I liked the reflector because bright light in my field of vision gives me headaches. I set it on top of the vivs and the reflector keeps the tubes off the glass. I will know in a few weeks if it will work out for the plants.
> 
> I was using the Exo Terra compact tops with CFLs but found they increased the enclosure temp too much. I like this one so far but time will tell!


Your not kidding about those exo terra tops.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I used two (exact same brand) hung side by side on a couple of my reef tanks for a long time. With the proper bulbs they "usually" work great. A couple lasted 5+ years, most about 3 years and a few less than a year. The good thing is they are cheap and if I could keep corals and anemones with them, I am sure they would do OK for plants.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I just remembered a couple more reasons why I preferred the HD lights. The walmart lights are wider, meaning that you can fit less fixtures in the same area. Also, the bulbs are further apart from each other, and the reflector is only on the sides, which works for blocking light from shining in your eyes, but doesn't really increase the usable light. The area behind the bulbs in black (i think), so it doesn't reflect anything.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

UtiliTech at Lowe's: 48" Utility Flourescent Shop Light

Where are you guys finding this stuff? That's all I can find.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

markbudde said:


> I just remembered a couple more reasons why I preferred the HD lights. The walmart lights are wider, meaning that you can fit less fixtures in the same area. Also, the bulbs are further apart from each other, and the reflector is only on the sides, which works for blocking light from shining in your eyes, but doesn't really increase the usable light. The area behind the bulbs in black (i think), so it doesn't reflect anything.


Yeah...the whole reflector is semi glossy greyish colour but the inside should be painted flat white anyway for maximum light reflection.

The reflector allows for the bulbs to rest on the tank tops easily if you wish.

As someone said...the bulbs and their contact points are a little tricky and the bulbs need to be twisted a little to get good contact.

I like them....


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I use the $8.97 HD ones in my frogroom after them being recommended to me by a breeder. They hold T8s (more energy efficient, and the bulbs cost ~$27 for a 10 pack of daylights), and last around 5 years before going out.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I currently have the 48" lights from walmart and dont have any problems with them at all. They actually seem to be more moss friendly for me and my moss is growing faster than ever with the addition of the new lights. I like them. Cheap, easy....good enough for me!

-Matt


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I've bought three from WalMart. As far as light goes, the dried orchid moss in my tanks sprang to life within a month. I wanted the full reflector because they were being used in my living room and I didn't want the light to shine into my eyes.

However, two of the darn things just stopped working within a month. No matter how many times I tried to adjust the fit on the bulbs, I just couldn't get them to light back up.

I currently have the two waiting to be returned the next time I drive by Wally's. When they work, they are great.

Deb


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Your not kidding about those exo terra tops.


No doubt! They work great for turtle basking sites though. I have one of them setup over my spotted turtle enclosure and takes the temp up to a nice 91 degrees in that spot. Perfect for a basking reptile! : )


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

garweft said:


> They have a magnetic ballast so they won't be able to be overdriven...


How can you tell these don't use an electronic ballast? I thought electronic ballasts were pretty much the norm these days.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

garweft said:


> They have a magnetic ballast so they won't be able to be overdriven. Plus they are of pretty low manufactured quality so you might get one that doesn't work right. But since walmart has a pretty generous return policy getting a replacement wouldn't be a problem.


I swear I overdrove this fixture... Perhaps my memory is failing me.
-mark


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

markbudde said:


> I swear I overdrove this fixture... Perhaps my memory is failing me.
> -mark


Please try to remember Mark...lol.....or someone else take one of these apart and comment.

What I like is that the relector is a decent design and deep .Spray paint the inside flat white and it's better than a $20 -$30 overpriced metalic aquarium model (just reflector) anyday.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Brand: *Lights of America:* Model: 8055SS
> 
> Ballast included and already essembled !
> 
> ...


I have used this and a white cheaper version that doesn't have a switch, and both have lasted quite awhile. The white ones are from Wal Mart also. I had one of the white ones stop working after 3 or 4 years of daily use, probably the ballast. I haven't had a silver one go out yet. I would say good for the price. They can rust a little if the get wet. I have had the silver ones on a couple of my large chameleon cages for over 5 years now and they still come on every morning.


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

markbudde said:


> I swear I overdrove this fixture... Perhaps my memory is failing me.
> -mark


No, I think I might be wrong. I think I was confusing them with something else. Might pick a few up and see just for fun.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I was overdriving both types (the walmart and HD) over the same weekend (about a year ago). I took one ballast out of the HD fixture and put it in the walmart fixture, so I could run 2 over driven tubes in the same fixture. I had some problems getting the sockets to work (the break easily), but I eventually got both bulbs to turn on. I decided not to use it, however. One reason is that it was too hot. Another reason is that sometimes one of the bulbs would look scary. The tube looked like a very fast plasma ball (the balls with "lightning" in the middle). Although it only happened some times when I turned it on, it made me scared that it was either giving off bad UV wavelenghts or that it would catch fire when I wasn't home. In short, I didn't feel comfortable running it.

I still have the fixture in storage, so maybe I'll get it out tonight and make sure I'm not making this up.
-mark


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

OK... I took a look at my overdriven fixture. It has 2 HD ballasts in it. I think I remember having trouble with the walmart ballast. I'm sure it was magnetic, but it didn't have the right number of wires to follow the tutorial online. So I ripped the ballasts out of 2 HD fixtures and put them into the walmart fixture. I also replaced the sockets with the HD sockets because the walmart ones were pieces of crap. It ended up being too hot for my viv though. I don't have any bulbs to try it out tonight, but I'm debating either using it over my plants or replacing the walmart fixture over my plants with 2 more HD fixtures to increase the amount of light.

Here is the walmart fixture with 2 HD ballasts and HD sockets. I had to cut out some plastic pirces to make everything fit.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I use the Lights of America 48" Fixtures with the 6500 K Bulbs..

I use 6 shelf Wire Racks and set it up so that the Fixture is set on its on shelf above each Shelf holding Tanks..


NOTE **** The Shelf holding the Tanks will be raised so there will be little Gap between the shelf holding the fixture and the top of the Tank. I just ain't got around to doing it yet.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

hummm.. i have 5 of the cheaper fixture from walmart that dont have a pull chain spread around my frog room, they were $9 and i have been able to grow anything under them. i have two different color temps of lamps in each fixture and only had problems with the one i used above my 120 brackish tank.. the salt corroded it so i dont think that counts much...


----------



## TsReptiles (Mar 2, 2009)

I Got One as Well Not Over My Frogs But I have a 125gallon Fish Tank and it Works very well


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Recently seen at the ' Wal...

Lights of America 48 " fixtures for.....get this......$9.00 

Is this how they do, when they want to finish up their stock and move the remainders of lots?

Anyone work at the 'Wal ?


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

There are two different versions of this. 
The $9.00 one comes in a red-text box, is white with white end caps as well and has no pull-chain to turn it on or off. The ~$14.00 one comes in a blue-text box, is 'mill' color [so metal], has black end caps and a pull-chain to turn it on and off. As an added bonus, they are made in the U.S. 

I have more than 30 of these guys and every tank I have is lit with these, except one. I've found that the two most common problems with these are loose endcaps and trouble getting a connection, the latter sometimes being a result of the first. If you find issues putting a bulb in [and it's the right bulb] make sure the endcaps are not pulling outward. If they are, simply pull them back in and voila. If you're having trouble with the connection, don't force it, but pull the bulb out and try again. If you just happen to have one that is faulty, take it back! Also of note, the bulbs for this are about 50% more expensive at Walmart than Lowes.

Erik


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I may just be stating something that's already been said... But I figure any info is useful info...

Last year I bought 3 of these in my shop - and another 2 at home over the animals. Only 1 currently still works. 

Lowes $20.00 pre-assembled 4' fixtures have been lasting much longer. I have 6 of those - none have died. (knock on wood)


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree, I purchased three from WalMart, plus returned and replaced one. Out of the four, one still works. The other three were garbage, they worked less than a month.

I've bought five of the $20 fixtures from Home Depot. They work like champs (so far). And for bulbs, I bought a box of 10 (or 12, can't remember) from Home Depot. The cheapest way to go that I found.

Deb


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Another thing to look into is buying these cheapies and rewiring them to 1 good ballast. It might end up being cheaper then getting a bunch of the ones from lowes.
this can power 5 40w bulbs


----------

